
The global language network and its association with global fame - sologoub
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/12/11/1410931111
======
sologoub
Direct link to report PDF:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/12/11/1410931111.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/12/11/1410931111.full.pdf)

